# Critique my barrel Race photos (New vid to come 9/10)



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm not a barrel racer, but LOVE the pink tack!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Haha I love the last picture.....I've had a few of those moments when Phantom or Tbird decided they wanted to literally hug the barrel haha.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Your face is classic in that last one. If that was me I would frame it and put it on my wall while putting someone's witty quote under it. Lol Not that I can think of anything though. 

1st picture I like. Your looking, lifting your arm and have your balance from what I can tell. Carefull not to lean into the turns though, your horse isn't a motorcycle!

2nd picture I don't like as much. You're not around the barrel yet but leaning forward sending your legs back so you can't support the outside shoulder. You're also pulling the nose out instead of lifting up with your reins, as far as I know that encourages the horse to drop the inside shoulder and overbend. 


3rd Picture, main problem is forgot to smile. =P Those metal drum barrel bruises only last for a few months. Unless you break skin....I've still have a scar or two from my metal one at home. 
Yet overall you're looking great.


----------



## starkon16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks! Any critiques for Star? In his confo thread I like his confo for barrels, the only things I would change is to shorten his back a tad and make him a hand taller. He's only 14.1 but I think he has terrific confo for barrels and a really nice turn for an Arab. My goal is to breed and train Arabs for barrel racing, the hard part is gonna be finding horses that can do it and do it well.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I know very little about conformation. So I leave that to more experienced eyes.

As for how he is doing with barrels. I'm also going to take a step back. I would say that he is possibly dropping his shoulder....but I wouldn't fully trust my judgement on this. Lol He could be fine. 

I am no pro, but since none of the more experienced riders have commented here I thought I would chip in so you have something rider wise as I mostly have done a lot of work on myself so I understand what I do wrong.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Your horse looks good--nice form.
In the first photo, you've got your rein crossed over his withers. A lot of people do that, but it's not right. In the second photo, you're leaning over and pulling him off balance, which can really mess with a little horse like an Arab. Sit up straight and keep your hand in a smaller pocket!


----------



## starkon16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bumping back up with a link to my facebook album from yesterday. Stakes went well got an 11.8, barrels (large arena) ran a 19.7 would have had a better time had I not set him up too early coming into first wich caused him to drop his shoulder and almost fall down because we went too wide and hit a slick spot, second was ok, and third was the best. Pole bending went well for us. He's not much of a pole horse ran a 27.2 would have had either a 23 to 25 had he taken the 2nd turn better, it's like he forgets theres a turn there LOL (he always does it no matter how much walk-trot schooling we do). I will get the video up tuesday at the latest. Critique your hearts out on both of us.

Facebook


----------



## starkon16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bumping back up with a new video. Stakes went well got an 11.8, barrels (large arena) ran a 19.7 would have had a better time had I not set him up too early coming into first wich caused him to drop his shoulder and almost fall down because we went too wide and hit a slick spot, second was ok, and third was the best. Pole bending went well for us. He's not much of a pole horse ran a 27.2 would have had either a 23 to 25 had he taken the 2nd turn better, it's like he forgets theres a turn there LOL (he always does it no matter how much walk-trot schooling we do). I will get the video up tuesday at the latest. Critique your hearts out on both of us.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

The video quality is grainy, but you appear to be very heavy, harsh, and snatchy on his mouth--hence the head-flinging and sourness. And the buck on the way home from from poles...I wonder if he's not hurting somewhere.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Not even just the buck, just the whole time he looks sore and cranky.

I know so many people that run poles, barrels and the such that pass the bucking and mis-behaving off for an excited horse, but more often than not its a sore/sour horse. 

I would strongly suggest taking a break from this for his sake for a little bit.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I thought I would put in my 2 cents by saying that you do look like you are being harsh with the bit. And you might want to check him for pain. I had a similar experience.When I first got Gidget I played around with barrels and one day while we were running back to the gate she bucked and tossed me on her neck and then I fell. She would also rear. I called the vet and they looked over my tack. My saddle was too big and come to find out that a guy that bought me a curb bit(he said that it was the type she used but now I use a snaffle and she does perfectly fine with it) ended up getting me that was crooked hence the reason why it was on sale -.-

Make sure you check over everything. Sometimes we end up being more harsh than we need to be. Our horses put up with a lot of things and eventually they will let you know.


----------



## starkon16 (Aug 15, 2011)

This was the first time in a year we had done any contesting. I've been doing mostly short endurance rides and western pleasure with him. I run him in a little 'S' hackamore, and he has phases where all he wants to do is run in a straight line no turns lol. Yes the bucking is from soreness (lameness exams 3 years in a row found he had mild arthritis in his fetlocks and stifles) he had 3 days off before this day and he still hasn't been worked since mostly because it's been rainy. I appreciate all your advice, some days I hate to admit I have to be harsh on him because once in a while, especially if he hasn't dont it in a long time he will get really strong for some reason.

He used to buck a lot worse, I'm saying like 5 bucks per run, but now he's not so bucky and theres more often than not he doesn't. I have him on a joint suppy it's Legacy pellets for senior horses.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Since her is arthritic you probably want to do some other sport with him that isn't so hard on the joints. It will only break him down faster. I can't tell you what to do and not to do but if I were in your shoes and knew that my horse failed lameness exams I wouldn't be doing anything like gaming.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

He may very well work better if you get out of his face. Instill a good whoa in slow work, get him rating, then check--rather than snatch--him at the barrels. Joint injections or Legend/Adequan may help with the arthritis pain.


----------



## starkon16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I've talked with my vet about Adequan and he said since Star is so old it may not work very well. Star is doing western pleasure now and I did the contesting show just to let him do something different. I need to find a way to get the mini vhs on a dvd so the quality is better.

ETA, he's not usually that bad...I'm not in his face very much normally...he gets in these moods where he wants to run run run but it's more of a straight line run than anything and thats why I was in his face cause he wanted to blow through everything. I dont care for pole bending but I do it to add variety so he doesn't get bored.


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

He's 23? I think it's time to retire him to a trail pony.

He looks uncomfortable


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

1RedHorse said:


> He's 23? I think it's time to retire him to a trail pony.
> 
> He looks uncomfortable


Nope 26 in the video. I agree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

Oh wow. yes, Id say hes earned his retirement. 

I know you stated something about wanting to barrel race on arabians...look for Polish Arabs...stockier...more bone


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

They also race polish Arabians so maybe research their running bloodlines
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starkon16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol, he is Polish. I think he's got some egyptian in there but here is his pedigree :Starkon Arabian


----------



## 1RedHorse (May 3, 2011)

I wouldnt have guessed that. he looks fine boned for a Polish...I suppose thats where the Eqyptian comes in.

I would think about retiring him if i were you.


----------



## starkon16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I dont think I'll be doing any more contesting with him. He likes trail rides and endurance rides(just ones i do at home), he likes going to shows because I see a difference in the way he acts when he's at a show vs at home. He's a totally different horse at shows, it's like he got 10 years younger(even just standing around at the shows). He's been doing better for pleasure shows though.


----------

